# Solved: Desktop icons keep rearranging



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

I set my desktop icons how I want them. The next day when I switch the computer back on, they have moved back to their original position. Similarly, when I click refresh they move back to their original prosition. I have unchecked "auto arrange icons" but the problem remains. I have also unchecked "allow themes to change desktop icons" with no effect. Any suggestions? I have Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. Thanks.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

I had the same issue before,heres how to solve it :
1. Right click on desktop
2. Click personalize
3. On the left hand side of this control pannel, click "Change desktop icons."
4. There was a box that was checked next to "Allow themes to change deskop icons." When I unchecked this box and restarted my computer, all my desktop icons remained where I had them.
Hope this helps

EDIT : Also change your background


----------



## merelyvix (Dec 8, 2011)

Advice here did not resolve. Googling solutions to death ad nauseum.

My desktop icons keep rearranging aligned to the far left. Auto arrange NOT CHECKED NEVER CHECKED.
I like to keep my recycle in the bottom RIGHT corner always.

ALSO, folder options revert to LIST when I always prefer LARGE ICON display.

Why is this?

System restore FAILS, too. 

So bummed out.


----------



## merelyvix (Dec 8, 2011)

[content deleted by mod]


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I see that this is flagged as "Solved", if it is, please post the fix?


----------



## UppityNerd (Jul 12, 2012)

why not help the person and not be on some virtual power trip?

seriously.


----------

